# How do I Memorise The cube???



## Sg.Speedcuber (Dec 25, 2008)

Btw I'm using the Old stefan pochmann method(cause Bob burton recommended it to me)I know the algs.but the memorization?confused!!baffled!! bam boozled!!!and other synonms to confusion:confused::confused::confused:


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 25, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/8gnxuj


----------



## joey (Dec 25, 2008)

You don't. With old pochmann, the beauty is, you don't need to memo.

Or you could check out the thread called 'memory methods'.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Dec 25, 2008)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> http://tinyurl.com/8gnxuj



that is'nt my signature and I did not ask for comments only how to memorise it!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 25, 2008)

Memorise so that you can solve the cube after putting on the blindfold.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 25, 2008)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > http://tinyurl.com/8gnxuj
> ...



You got it wrong, that "boring signature" thing is his signature.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 25, 2008)

We went from "Use the damn search function" to spamming LMGTFY links. At what point do you guys consider someone too lazy to help? Like all of their threads should be ignored.


----------

